# New Baby - Visa process



## newkidontheblock

Hi All

I have just had a baby in the UK and wondering what is the process to have to him a visa?

my employer is only asking for the birth certificate attested by FCO and UAE embassy but he is not the most reliable. If this is all thats needed does the original birth certifcate need to be sent and does it need to be notarised?

Additionally does the little one need an emirates id etc?

sorry for all the questions but we all know what the UAE is like to documents, rules etc

thanks


----------

